# Yearly Innoculations...



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

*Yearly Innoculations Deal...*

Wondering if anyone else has done this?
Ive just paid a one off payment of £49 (per dog) for a lifetime of annual innoculations - so I dont have to pay for them ever again! 

I thought that was a pretty good deal as my local vets were starting to charge £35 per dog per booster!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thats a brilliant deal where did you get this deal i wish i found something like that


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Its a new Vet company I think, called 'Vets4Pets' - if you go on their website and find your nearest branch, the offer should be available, except its now £99 for life I think? (the £49 offer ran out last month)

I haddnt heard of it either, Luna's breeder told us about it


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

great thanks i will check it out x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Honestly do some research before you get your pup jabs every year - it can cause serious problems, cancer, cysts, personality changes - that, and, it's almost a sure thing that the pup's last set of puppy vacs covers the pup for LIFE and he or she may never need another vac, ever. I do the set of 1 year boosters, and then titer test after that, because of how damaging vaccines can be to their immune system.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is some reading to get you started: Catherine O’Driscoll | Purdue Vaccine Study


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

I think Ive read something about these risks briefly, but I dont know much about it?...Is there anywhere I can read more.
We're in a world where your made to feel irresponsible if you dont get their jabs done, wormed, flead ets so its an automatic reaction, like I say they get so expensive as well.

*Edit; You read my mind! Thanks for the link...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Liver failure or kidney problems are also common due to vaccinations. It sucks because most vets do NOT have any updated education them, so you can't even kinda trust your vet's word, either. You have to research and then decide what you are comfortable with and what you feel is best, and always remember it is YOUR dog. Vacs are especially dangerous for our dogs because they are SO MUCH smaller than larger breeds - did you know they use the same vaccinations for a chihuahua puppy that they use for a great dane?


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Im generally not 100% trusting of Dr's nor Vet's.. Id always come away and research information myself, I prefer to read breed specific advice as well.


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

I was going to get my pup done every year until i read ALOT of bad things about the jabs.

So now ive got his first two done and i will get his first yearly booster. Ive read thats all they need.

I also think it is a con by the vets as when we are babys and we have our needles they last us for life so i dont see why dogs are different.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Honestly do some research before you get your pup jabs every year - it can cause serious problems, cancer, cysts, personality changes - that, and, it's almost a sure thing that the pup's last set of puppy vacs covers the pup for LIFE and he or she may never need another vac, ever. I do the set of 1 year boosters, and then titer test after that, because of how damaging vaccines can be to their immune system.


I agree completely.

Here's some reading if you want more information ....

Duration of Immunity

Science of Vaccine Damage

Are We Over Vaccinating Our Pets? by Loretta Baughan

Are our pets being over-vaccinated?

Schultz: Dog vaccines may not be necessary (March 14, 2003)

Shots in the dark

PET VACCINATION  An Institutionalised Crime by Catherine O'Driscoll


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

hmmmmmmmm now im wondering i thought i was doing good getting their yearly boosters done as my vets hound me when the time comes but now im thinking should i bother next year


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

My vet offers a $49 vaxes for life deal but he still only does the jabs every 3 years.

I'd be very cautious about getting yearly ones. My Lily just had a tumor removed and my vet believes that it was caused by vaccinations (it was right at the injection site).


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

So are you guys saying that the puppy shots are enough? Just wondering because I have a new little one that needs her 2nd set of puppy shots on 9-20 and than the 3rd set 10-11. & than she can be pretty much done??


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

How old will your dog be on 10/11? It's been my understanding that at least one set of the puppy shots needs to be after 16 weeks of age.

For my dogs I do

Puppy shots

then boosters at age 1.

Then the Rabies and DHPP shot every 3 years after that (so 4, 7, 10, etc).

I don't do any non-core vaccines- lyme, corona, lepto (almost lost Lily to this before we knew better), giardia, etc.


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

LDMomma said:


> How old will your dog be on 10/11? It's been my understanding that at least one set of the puppy shots needs to be after 16 weeks of age.


She will be 15 weeks. But I could probably wait a week. My concern is we do some {very very rare now} dog rescue stuff and I want her to be covered.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

tinkybaby said:


> She will be 15 weeks. But I could probably wait a week. My concern is we do some {very very rare now} dog rescue stuff and I want her to be covered.


Have titers drawn on her. I'd go ahead and do the vaccination but I'd do ONLY parvo and distemper, she doesn't need that other stuff. And I would do the last shot AFTER 16 weeks. The reason they have to space them out is they are just GUESSING on when immunity will occur. They are trying to catch that window between the mothers immunity wearing off and the dog developing it's own antibodies.

If she were mine, I'd do parvo and distemper after 16 weeks. I'd then wait about 3 weeks and I'd then do a titer on parvo and distemper to check immunity status. If she's good to go, then you are covered. Immunity doesn't come and go. They are either immune - or they are NOT. THERE IS NO IN BETWEEN. 

Boosters don't boost anything. They have been linked to cancer and immune related diseases, including seizures and behavior changes. Be very careful, and be very INFORMED before you allow your vet to vaccinate your dog. Studies now are showing at least a 7 year immunity for the core vaccines and probably longer (studies still pending).


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

Does anyone give their own vax? Because I was a vet tech & I have done vax before on cats & dogs. But little Tink is SO small (she was 1.5lb at her vet visit on the 27th) is it any different for little babies? I was thinking buying just the vax you are suggesting would be easier than going to a vet and fighting with them about the vaxs..

ETA: I just went and looked at the paperwork I got with her. It says she got one vax for parvo and than the other one is for Canine Distemper-Adenovirus type 2-Parainfluena.. Are these the only two she should be getting?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

tinkybaby said:


> Does anyone give their own vax? Because I was a vet tech & I have done vax before on cats & dogs. But little Tink is SO small (she was 1.5lb at her vet visit on the 27th) is it any different for little babies? I was thinking buying just the vax you are suggesting would be easier than going to a vet and fighting with them about the vaxs..
> 
> ETA: I just went and looked at the paperwork I got with her. It says she got one vax for parvo and than the other one is for Canine Distemper-Adenovirus type 2-Parainfluena.. Are these the only two she should be getting?


I really discourage people on doing their own shots. First it's hard to find parvo and distemper only and packaged separately. You'd likely have to buy a whole box, like 60 vials. I am an RN so obviously comfortable with giving shots, but I go to the vet. Mainly for record keeping purposes. If my dog has a problem, I want to have an established relationship with the vet.

If you do decide to do them yourself, you have to realize that some vets, boarding clinics, obedience classes, therapy groups, dog boarding or daycare, etc. do NOT recognize shots given by the owner. There's no way to know if the vaccine was packaged and shipped correctly. And once there, how was it handled (refrigerated), and then finally - was it diluted appropriately and given correctly? 

Also, vaccine reactions are, unfortunately, COMMON. Sometimes benadryl will cut it. But sometimes it won't, and then you have a dying dog with anaphylactic shock and unless you get some IV steroids on board - that vaccine reaction may be fatal. Realize that we are giving HUGE doses of vaccines... the same dose goes into our 3 pound dogs as into a 140 pound great dane. So vaccine reactions are pretty common. Can you handle that yourself? 

I recommend people do their research and then go to the vet with their preferences. If you are not comfortable talking to your vet about YOUR dog, then find another vet. Perhaps a holistic one. The only vaccines required BY LAW are rabies. So it is your prerogative to never give the other ones if you didn't want to. There are some vets who will do HALF doses to their under 5 pound dogs. This is 'off-label' use though so you will have to see what your vet is comfortable with. 

I recommend establishing a relationship with a vet you trust. The cost of the vaccines and office visit is worth it.


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> I recommend establishing a relationship with a vet you trust. The cost of the vaccines and office visit is worth it.


I have to agree I do have a vet a trust and I will just take her there for shots. But as I asked before the shots she got the first time. Are those the ones she should be getting? So I can go in and just say I want my dog to get THESE shots only, know what I mean?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

tinkybaby said:


> I have to agree I do have a vet a trust and I will just take her there for shots. But as I asked before the shots she got the first time. Are those the ones she should be getting? So I can go in and just say I want my dog to get THESE shots only, know what I mean?


Yes. It's YOUR dog. The only vaccines required by law are rabies. You DO have the right to have your dog vaccinated as you want. 

Print off Dr. Dodds vaccine recommendations and tell them that you have done your research and you would like to do CORE ONLY vaccines. Believe me, people are doing their research and getting educated on these issues. You won't be the first person who has requested a limited vaccine schedule. The days of yearly vaccinations with everything in the kitchen sink are OVER. An up to date vet is going to know the current research and respect you for educating yourself.

There is a printable vaccine protocol here to take with you .....

W Jean Dodds Vaccine Protocol VACCINATION PROTOCOLS


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you, I printed it out and put it with her shot record. That way if my husband takes her it's in there and he can just say I want THESE vaccines. I don't want to over vax my sons dog. My son is only 1 year old but he is in LOVE with this dog. She is really helping his development and I would just be so very sad if I let something happen to her by not bring educated.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I would not do the vaccinations myself. 

We do use day care/boarding facilities and they require certain vaccinations. If not, I'd only do rabies (which legally you cannot do by yourself). Many places will not count vaccinations given by the owner as there is no way to make sure everything was handled correctly.

If we didn't use the day care/boarding facilities, I would only vax for rabies. Since we do use those facilities (mostly because me girls enjoy them), we have to keep the other shots up to date which my vet defines as every 3 years.

I can't imagine that your vet would be taken aback by your request. I've never had any vet even bat an eye about it and with our Westie, we've been to several!


----------

